
How To Stop Procrastination And Actually DO Something - MarlonPro
http://www.productivitybits.com/how-to-stop-the-mental-chatter-and-actually-do-something
======
AskGeeser
I find in order to stop procrastination you would first need to evaluate the
importance of the task required. We all know that we do not place merit on
tasks or interests that have no sufficient barring on our individual
attention. To most attention is a restricted resource which allows most to
only be able to devote awareness to task one at a time. We are able to
allocate attention to two or more task simultaneously as long as the input and
out paths are different. We don't return to something we recently experienced
or examine. So procrastination could be on terms of temporary avoidance or
chronic avoidance. An excellent strategy to start will is start your day doing
the things that bore you the most or the most difficult get it out of the way
(band aid style rip it off quickly). Next one most likely experiencing time
management issues so getting more organized with to-do lists or using your
cellphone's calendar to add your scheduling and giving ample time to complete
each task and even adding breaks if need or allowed. Set goals and then add
logical planning to see to the achievement of the goals it's also a sense of
pressure some work well under pressure. Sometimes procrastination is the
gateway defense mechanism recondition your thinking into removing the "I need
to" "I have to" to a more assertive goal "I will" or "I want" and follow
through. Lastly, don't leave room for deliberations. The more you think about
your mountain of tasks the likely you are to select the ones "most" convenient
or "easier" thereby putting the others off to another time that is already
spotted for the stealing of new tasks. If all else fails simply provide
yourself with a positive reinforcement such as treat yourself for a job well
done which is motivator in itself; should you not complete the task the
discipline will also motivate you to get the task done in order to get your
treat and the consequence for not doing so

